# Intermediate limb options



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Hi all, I may soon come into possession of a lancaster gift card and am thinking it will be directed towards some new limbs. I was wondering if there were opinions on the mid range of whats available.

Goal:
I want something with a smoother end of draw curve (in the trend of high end Uukha or border limbs, but I realize this is impossible, so what I mean is smoother at the end in comparison to other limbs at the intermediate price point)

I am currently shooting an olympic style with long axioms on a hoyt horizon, with a 29.5” draw and 41#s @ fingers. 

Ideally $450 or less from Lancaster:
- Foam core / non-wood preferred (south Texas heat and humidity)
- I have plenty of speed, so care more about smoothness and stability.

I realize that this budget really limits the options, but was wondering how things like these stack up; 

Specifically these newerish released limbs in the sub-$400:
1. Uukha Ex1 Evo2
2. W&W Rapido
3. SF Elite Carbon High foam

And maybe (outer limit of $) these other (older?) on the upper budget side.
4. Hoyt Carbon Ace
5. W&W RCX-100
6. W&W WINEX
(No idea the difference between 5 and 6 are)

Once again, this is restricted to new limbs from lancaster (because of lancaster $$), not used higher end limbs in the same price range.


----------



## jerectar (Oct 13, 2015)

The SFs you mentioned are a great choice. Don't know if they're a better choice than the Kaya K3s Alternative has on sale and will tyd to you for $193, but your card is for Lancaster only. I shot a few arrows with the K3s on an SF forged+ today, they are very smooth.

I shoot with a pair of winex right now, I'd tell how good they are, but a quick search shows plenty of people praised them over the year. Other than that, hopefully around the Holidays the Inno line goes the way of the APECS line and the pricw gets reduced to single out the wiawis


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I just put some Ex1 Evo2 Uukhas on my rig. While I have not shot many high ends limbs, I've shot quite a few others, and have never shot anything as smooth. Admittedly, my last two sets were older Hoyts, i.e. M1 and Epic, but there was no comparison. The Uukhas have zero stack at my draw (30 lbs short limbs / 66" total / 27" DL), and feel a few lbs lighter than they actually are. Probably the best money I have ever spent on gear.

Not to mention their killer looks.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

I would suggest the MK Archery Inpers $389 at Lancaster.

I have these limbs and they are very smooth, fast, quiet, and absolutely zero stacking and I shoot a 31 inch draw.

For your weight and draw length I would suggest the mediums at 38 lbs.

Option 2

The Sammick Universal Carbons are very very good as well, and designed by the same engineer who started MK Archery.
For $189 that is a great price and will far out shoot most people including me 
They have very high recommendations as well. 
Then get a high quality new string like Angel Or BCY winners choice etc, that does make a nice difference in the feel of the shot and maybe a slight difference in speed.
Save the money on the limbs get a new Double click Shibuya sight standard is all you will need.
So new limbs new sight under $400,

Hope that helps 
Good luck

On another note if you don't like them you can resell here and they would sell quickly.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Shibuya dual click sight standard
$189


----------



## ytran16 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a pair of MK Archery Inpers. They're actually only $329.99 on LAS. I've been shooting them for a few weeks now and they feel really smooth. They're great limbs at that price. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

ytran16 I think the MK Inpers are wood core, poster wants foam core.


----------



## Mokrogar (Apr 20, 2014)

Shot SF Elite Carbon High foam limbs for a little while. For mid tier limbs, they sure do feel smooth. 

I also have a friend who recently purchased some W&W Rapidos. I'll be shooting with him this weekend and can ask for his opinion / test them out and post back.


----------



## Mokrogar (Apr 20, 2014)

And if it wasn't for your heat and humidity, I would whole heatedly recommend the MK Inpers both Jim and ytran mentioned


----------



## TheElBow (May 18, 2015)

Regarding limb torsion, Winex and RCX-100 are stiffer than SF Carbon Hight Foam limbs.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Mokrogar, thanks for the info! Will look forward to hearing about the rapidos, if you don't mind me asking what did you move to from the Elite Carbon High foams?

ytran16 and Jim I do agree the Inpers would be a great wood limb! I have heard nothing but praise for MK products, and if their Mach 3 foam limb were in my price range I would definitely be sorely tempted (would have to fight my desire for some hex6.5-H or Vx-1000 limbs!) Just for the time being though looking for something that can handle a humid summer in Corpus Christi.

And thank you Ms.Speedmaster, I have probably been the most tempted by the Uukha limb guarantee of no twist and weather condition immunity. I know a couple people that have tried either the Ux-100 or the Vx-1000 and great things to say, but no one yet with the Ex1 Evo2. 
I actually have a really specific question for you if you can; for the 30b Uukhas you have, were they marked true at bolts out or bolts half? And did yours possibly run heavy/light?
Thanks!


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

TheElBow, I could understand that especially at the price difference.

If you happen to know, what is the difference between the Winex and RCX-100 limbs?


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

From your choices, I would go with the Winex. With those limbs, I'd be surprised if you ever felt the need to change them in the future.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

For me, the Winex or the Rapido sounds like the best choice. The Winex have been around forever and are proven over and over again when it comes to produce points. It is no calm shooter, but more a classic synthetic limb with plenty of speed and also shot feedback. They work best in risers that dampens the shot some instead of stiff and crisp risers imo. 

SF Carbon H Foam are limbs with a compact and dense foam core with low amounts of carbon. So the heavy weight is mostly in the core, making them rather slow without being better in stability than other medium level limbs. I find them to be decent performers, but they are also rather boring to shoot. 

MK Inpers are sweet but a bit special in feel. They noticably heavier than most wood core limbs, making them feel somewhat like a cheap fiber glass limb atleast in comparison to the latest generation high end carbon limbs from W&W, Hoyt and MK (that can be both good and bad depending if you like quiet limbs with slightly higher levels of low frequenzy feedback or not, but the trend goes towards lighter laminates in general). 

The Uukhas in that price range are extremely heavy since they are core-less with their solid fiber construction. This means that they are slower than most, but on the other hand they are also more stable than most. So instead of the "heavy without any other advantage" character of the SF Elite Carbon Foam, they actually offer a high level of stability at the cost of speed. Uukha is still the odd choice, but be aware of that the weight of the limbs will give you a very different feel. Smoothness-wise the Uukhas are in a different level than the others you mention. Even the cheap Uukhas are super smooth in the end of the draw cycle. 

The RCX100 is the one in the mentioned bunch that gives the most shot feedback. They are sharp, crisp and direct, and in some risers they tend to go over to the almost aggressive side in terms of shot feel. The construction is fast and light compared to SF Carbon Foam, MK Inpers and Uukha EX1. Smoothness is average, I would say. 

Hoyt Carbon Ace:s are nice for the medium level and are neutral in pretty much all aspects IF you get a good pair, but Hoyt is a gamble if you are picky with straightness and tiller balance. If I can´t go to the shop and choose between atleast 3-4 pairs, I wouldn´t trust my luck in a mail order. But if you get a good pair I find it to be a limb that will suit many. They stack a bit in the end of the draw, but for me it´s a stack that is just perfect for feeling where you are in the shot. Good limbs.


----------



## Mokrogar (Apr 20, 2014)

From the SF Elites, I moved to W&W Apecs Primes (higher poundage to shoot outdoor distances), and am currently shooting Fivics Titan Pure Recurve Limbs.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info MartinOttosson, you said the Winex and Rapido sound best, I was wondering if you could provide a bit more info about the Rapido?

Also, which Uukhas have you had the opportunity to test? I have now heard from people trying the Ex1 Evo2, the Ux-100, and the Vx-100, nobody yet with the HX10 or X0.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Unfortunately LAS doesn't carry them, but I just started shooting Kaya K-Storms and Wow!!! Really smooth, quiet and absolute rocket launchers.....tightened my groups as well


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

chase128 said:


> And thank you Ms.Speedmaster, I have probably been the most tempted by the Uukha limb guarantee of no twist and weather condition immunity. I know a couple people that have tried either the Ux-100 or the Vx-1000 and great things to say, but no one yet with the Ex1 Evo2.
> I actually have a really specific question for you if you can; for the 30b Uukhas you have, were they marked true at bolts out or bolts half? And did yours possibly run heavy/light?
> Thanks!


I just scaled it and it was dead on 30lb @28, with one thread left on the bolt. I don't think you'll get any more lbs out of them. However, it chrono'd at 177 fps at my 27" draw. Not too shabby for a 290 gr CX Medallion Pro 900. Archer's Advantage tells me it should be at 150 fps. Nice!


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> with one thread left on the bolt?????


If you are talking turned out.....as an engineer, I would advise a minimum of 3 engaged threads. Especially in an Alum. Riser......for safety sake


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> I just scaled it and it was dead on 30lb @28, with one thread left on the bolt. I don't think you'll get any more lbs out of them. However, it chrono'd at 177 fps at my 27" draw. Not too shabby for a 290 gr CX Medallion Pro 900. Archer's Advantage tells me it should be at 150 fps. Nice!


Excellent! That is super useful information, it is always hard to tell what you are going to get when you try a new brand of limbs. I always worry that I will end up in another Samick +2lb situation without knowing it until too late.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Shoot_first said:


> If you are talking turned out.....as an engineer, I would advise a minimum of 3 engaged threads. Especially in an Alum. Riser......for safety sake


That was turned in. One thread left before it's fully in. Hence the "I don't think you'll get any more lbs out of it" comment.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

chase128 said:


> Excellent! That is super useful information, it is always hard to tell what you are going to get when you try a new brand of limbs. I always worry that I will end up in another Samick +2lb situation without knowing it until too late.


Good. Glad to help.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> "I don't think you'll get any more lbs out of it" comment.


Sorry, and to think English is my first language. That's the first I ever heard of limbs scaling at rating, all the way in!
As to chase's " useful information" comment...... someone should start a sticky thread on what limbs they have and how they scale on what risers


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Shoot_first said:


> Sorry, and to think English is my first language. That's the first I ever heard of limbs scaling at rating, all the way in!
> As to chase's " useful information" comment...... someone should start a sticky thread on what limbs they have and how they scale on what risers


Haha, my experiences on hoyt horizon and cartel fantom 25" risers weighted with a digital scale at 28":
Samick / Tradtech: 2+ lbs heavier with bolts all out. (Short Samick Privledge, Med Samick Universal, and Long BlackMax limbs tested)
SF: True as marked with bolts all out (Axiom+ Long limbs tested)

And a Gillo G2:
SF: As marked with bolts all out. (Axiom+ Long limbs tested)


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Shoot_first said:


> Sorry, and to think English is my first language. That's the first I ever heard of limbs scaling at rating, all the way in!
> As to chase's " useful information" comment...... someone should start a sticky thread on what limbs they have and how they scale on what risers


No worries! I was surprised, too. My scale is probably older than me. And that's getting up there, ha-ha. It might be off. It was calibrated recently, but I should probably dig deep and get a digital.


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> but I should probably dig deep and get a digital.


You don't have to dig deep ....I just got a T-Handle digital strain gauge luggage scale on ebay. I cost me a whopping $4.98 shipped from china. I had to cut the closed loop with a Dremel to make it a hook and remove the strap. but you couldn't ask for a better bow scale. I also tested it on known weights and it's very accurate


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I love my new K-Storms but.............34# rating.....on my 25" SF Forged + riser. With the limb bolts the aforementioned minimum of 3 engaged threads they scale at 34.5#. With the bolts not even all the way in they go all the way to 38#+!!!! Yikes. So I think you can throw Kaya onto that +# category.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

I've had hex6.5 (bb2), hex 5, rcx 100, Uukha xo evo 2, axioms, Samick masters and masters max and agulla ultra, and a handful of others. 

The Uukha evo 2 feel about like hex 5. Both if those are far smoother than any conventional limb --The hex 6, even more so. 

Axioms have a mild curvature even when compared to typical profile (non radical) ILF limbs. This makes them less smooth than normal. 

If you are able to keep any limb wound pretty far out (or wind in but lower the brace height--atypical tuning setup but it works) you can create a noticeably smoother draw. 

I think simply switching up from axioms to a typical profile will increase smoothness. 
Leaving bolts wound out will increase smoothness. 
Buy any Uukha evo 2 will increase smoothness. 
Shop for used hex5 or hex 6 variations.
If you're shooting shorts or mediums then move up to the next limb length--this will probably give you some more smoothness.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

ryan b. said:


> I've had hex6.5 (bb2), hex 5, rcx 100, Uukha xo evo 2, axioms, Samick masters and masters max and agulla ultra, and a handful of others.
> 
> The Uukha evo 2 feel about like hex 5. Both if those are far smoother than any conventional limb --The hex 6, even more so.
> 
> ...


That is good to hear about the evo2 limbs, I am leaning towards them as lancaster has the Ex1s and isn't at the top of my price range. (Kinda wish lancaster had the Hx10s as well)

Quick question though, I can understand how lowering the brace hight increases smoothness, but does winding the bolts out only make it more smooth because the draw weight is lighter?


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

chase128 said:


> Thanks for the info MartinOttosson, you said the Winex and Rapido sound best, I was wondering if you could provide a bit more info about the Rapido?
> 
> Also, which Uukhas have you had the opportunity to test? I have now heard from people trying the Ex1 Evo2, the Ux-100, and the Vx-100, nobody yet with the HX10 or X0.


I just tried the Rapidos for a few shots once, so I have no detailed view on them, but they felt like a damped down and slightly heavier version of the RCX100 I would say. Not super light like the InnoEX or even more so the Wiawis series. A bit like the old white Innopower or also SF Ultimate Pro in shot reaction, but without the hollow ceramic plastic aftertone that those two share. The draw is nothing spectacular in any direction. Neither more smooth or more stacking than anything else. Overall a limb that will be very much plug and play for almost anyone. I didn´t fiddle around with it, but I am almost sure of that they will be dead easy to tune. 

I forgot the KStorms! They are also an excellent choice! They remind me of the old SF Elite Carbon+ that was one of the best limb deals ever when they were on sale for 200 pounds about two years ago. Both that and the KStorm are quiet, smooth, fast enough and very, very nice to shoot. Easily as good as the top of the line limbs from Kaya. 

I have shot X0, Ex10 (non Evo2), Ux100 (non Evo2 and Evo2) and VX1000 (x-Curve and Curve). There are three main characters of Uukha limbs, if you compare them to other limbs in the same segment from mid level and up. 

First, they are noticably heavier than any other limb in each price range. The step to Evo2 reduced that fact mostly by lightening the tips up, but it is still a fact. Uukha also made a smart move when they thinned out the limb butt area as much as possible since it makes the limb seem lighter when you lift it. But the weight of the moving part of the limb is still higher than most or even any other limb, atleast when you compare limbs in the same price category. It´s no suprise ofcourse, since a massive fiber laminate always gets heavier than a sandwich construction with a light core. Even high quality carbon (and the resin needed) is always a lot heavier than foam or wood cores. The weight gives the Uukhas a very unique feel, especially the older non Evo2 versions. They make the bow more stable to aim since they act as stabilizers (compare them to the latest W&W limbs or maybe most of all Borders latest limbs and it´s a big difference in aiming feel). The weight also gives a very different feel in the shot and tiller tuning is very important. A bow with Uukhas that are not tiller balanced will not shoot or feel good. 

Secondly, the Uukhas have a torsional stiffness that is nothing short of spectacular. Other manufacturers can talk about torsional stability all day long, but no other limbs comes close to the Uukhas in that aspect. Even the cheapest X0 is probably more torsionally stiff than many high end limbs. I don´t say that that translates into pure point producing performance however, but the Uukhas resist torsion like nothing else. 

Thirdly, all the Uukhas are super smooth in the clicker zone/end of the draw. The x-Curve Vx1000 are in par with the smoothest Border Hex limbs, but also the Curve version is very smooth. So smooth that I had to step down a size to get some stack to get some draw feedback and then also control my draw as a barebow archer. With long Curve or any x-Curve limbs, I was just floating around in feel. I like smoothness to a certain degree and I don´t like limbs that stack too much, but I want a limb that gives me just the right amount of draw feedback so I know where I am even if I close my eyes so to speak. Even if the smoothness degrade a bit down the product line, all the limbs, even the X0 are to consider super smooth in their own market segment. The Uukhas get their smoothness mainly from the limb thickness profile I would say. Not from the recurve as many would think at first. The Uukhas thin out quicker than any standard recurve limb going from the limb pocket and outwards and therefore they have a longer "bending length" than what you would expect from a certain length. The 68 limb for example is comparable to a 70" limb in that aspect and you get a bit fooled by that since it´s not mentioned. When tested, the 68" limb is acting as a 70" limb in terms of smoothness since it is actually having a working length of a 70" limb, despite beeing shorter in total. If you have the same view as me when it comes to draw feedback, keep that in mind when choosing model and most of all length of Uukhas. I would recommend to take the shorter length if you hesitate between two atleast.


----------



## rostov (Mar 12, 2015)

I did want to suggest the kstorms too however I think the OP asked for limbs from Lancaster. They only have the K2's which is a shame as alternatives are selling the kstorms at intermediate prices. If only there was a way to cashback from the gift voucher and go for what alternatives offer.


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

The guy just wants new limbs not a sight


----------



## Shoot_first (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm sort of a newb to Oly Recurve. I came to Oly. Recurve from years of compound shooting for more challenge. I've only owned cheaper limbs, but I have shot several of some friends higher end limbs. That said, I've been rather underwhelmed by the performance of all I've shot, till I got the K-Storms. They are the first limbs I've shot that made me think " Now, those are different", and not just in all the shooting aspects. The shape and even the mass weight. They are 25-27 grams lighter per limb than several similar size and #DW limbs I have thrown on a scale. And of course they are also just gorgeous looking.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

Smoothness is measurable. It's not a matter of opinion. 
You can scale the limbs and note the poundage increase per inch. 

The Uukha Xcurve is smooth but it is not a hex6 smoothness. 

As I mentioned above, the axiom limbs have small recurve radius and are not smooth (unless your draw is very short). Any step up in limb is going to be smoother than your axioms. 

If you are really hung up on smoothness and think you need more of it then you should also try a pair of lighter limbs and see if you're not just overbbowed. 

As far as the Uukha compared to Uukha evo2: the evo 2 are measurably more smooth. 

My guess is you're going to be thrilled with any limb you get as anything your discussing is a noticeable step up from the axiom. 

It probably won't be the last set of limbs you ever purchase either so don't go too crazy trying to decide

Of the limbs Ive sold and would like back
Rcx100
Hex6bb2

I'm actually pretty happy with the qualities of my Uukha x0 evo2 especially at the price point. When I settle on weight I will get another set of hex6 or Uukha xcurve. I have a long draw and the smoothness of the regular Uukha evo2 helps. If I had a more normal draw length Id Prob be looking at the kstorm or shopping some used rcx etc.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the opinions and limb comparisons, when back in stock I think there will be a pair of long Uukha 36 lb will be coming my way. 

I have one more question then for those that have tried them. In this case, I am not asking about the xcurves because those have a different shape, I am talking strictly the curve limbs.

For the "curve" (again not xcurve) limbs X0, EX1, HX10 and Ux-100, as you go up the carbon content increases but nothing else changes in the printed specs that I can tell. The draw calculator is the same and the pictures make the physical curve amount look similar.

So for these as you spend more and get higher carbon content, are the only things changing speed increase (because carbon is lighter) and torsional stiffness increase (because carbon is stiffer?)?

If so, then if speed is not an issue (say your OTF is high enough and arrows light enough) and limbs are stiff enough, what are you paying for between levels?
What is the real difference between an X0 Evo2(15% carbon) and one step up Ex1 Evo2 (25% Carbon)? (or the mid grade HX10 Evo2 (50% carbon)?) 

Or the farthest case, the X0 Evo2 (15% carbon) vs a Ux-100 Evo2(85% Carbon)?


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I trust Martin's experience and judgement (which is extensive) he has always been right on the money. :thumbs_up


KStorms are a very good limb, comparing to the K7 they're not quite as smooth/fast as their high end K7's but close enough to make the KStorm awesome value for money, probably one of the best current limb deals in regards to value for money today.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

steve morley said:


> I trust Martin's experience and judgement (which is extensive) he has always been right on the money. :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> KStorms are a very good limb, comparing to the K7 they're not quite as smooth/fast as their high end K7's but close enough to make the KStorm awesome value for money, probably one of the best current limb deals in regards to value for money today.


 I am also very thankful for the time and thought put into Martin's posts. This is not the first time that he has provided for me a very well explained and detailed answer to one of my questions. 

And Martin thank you for the rundown of the uukha limbs! It is specifically the smoothness through the clicker that I was looking for, but now will know to work the tiller tuning to get it to feel right. I have never actually done any tiller tuning besides setting it to precisely 1/8 positive, so it wouldn't have occurred to me to try adjusting that. (I shoot olympic style with split finger, so kept reading to set it to +1/8 and leave it, I really should have looked into it more)

As for the K-Storms, I wouldn't be opposed at all to trying them, but was doing my best to stick with lancaster as thats where my gift card was.


----------



## ryan b. (Sep 1, 2005)

All evo2 are the same smoothness. The torsional stiffness is most likely a moot point because even the entry level XO are ridiculously torsionally stiff. 

The main difference is shot quality (less vibration) and a little bit of speed increase as you go up in price.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

ryan b. said:


> All evo2 are the same smoothness. The torsional stiffness is most likely a moot point because even the entry level XO are ridiculously torsionally stiff.
> 
> The main difference is shot quality (less vibration) and a little bit of speed increase as you go up in price.


Perfect! Then I think the Ex1s will be the choice then . . . once the 36 or 38 come back in stock. 

I thank Ms.Speedmaster again for her draw weight info, did anybody else have any observations on how marked weight corresponds to actual weight?

Her weigh-in seemed to indicate that the marked weight was true with bolts (nearly) all in. Using the uukha online calculator, it would seem that her real life bolts all-in setting matches their bolts half-in calculation.

I am shooting for ~41 lbs on the fingers at 29.5" draw bolts all-in, so i figure 36 lbs? (If it matters I shoot a hoyt horizon pro)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Last_Bastion said:


> From your choices, I would go with the Winex. With those limbs, I'd be surprised if you ever felt the need to change them in the future.


WINEX is what I consider the standard world class limb to use to compare other limbs. They have been around for at least a decade and have proven themselves durable and accurate. THE PSE top of the line limbs were very similar though I believe PSE has changed suppliers from WIN WIN to another Korean supplier.


----------



## hcorrigall (Apr 1, 2009)

Reviews for Uukha are good-Borders break? Read!!


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Shoot_first said:


> You don't have to dig deep ....I just got a T-Handle digital strain gauge luggage scale on ebay. I cost me a whopping $4.98 shipped from china. I had to cut the closed loop with a Dremel to make it a hook and remove the strap. but you couldn't ask for a better bow scale. I also tested it on known weights and it's very accurate



My Martin digital bow scale cost $16. 

Chris


----------

